# Camouflaging your rifle?



## huntyrrd

What ways are there to camouflage your rifle. I know that you can paint them, but what techniques and prices are out there? Is there other ways to camouflage your rifle like maybe neoprene sleeves. I like the wooden stock on my gun so I really don't want to paint it. I did see some camo tape, but I am more interested in snow cover camo and I have not seen any tape like this. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Fallguy

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... sults1.jsp

I know that is a big link but that is what I use. I use Mossy Oak Brush in the fall and snow in the winter. One roll does one rifle and scope. Goes on easy and is very durable. Leaves no residue. I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## huntyrrd

Thank you for the link. Looks pretty good and seems very reasonable price wise. Of course I won't be able to make it look as good as the picture, but I can try. Thanks


----------



## stainless

dont be suprised at how good yours turns out.I just tried it for the first time last week and it was a piece of cake and it turned out great. The stuff sticks to itself almost like velcrow but it has a soft smooth backing on it. I havnt used it in the cold yet but a buddy told me he had some problems with it coming undone in extreme cold but Im not sure if it was the exact same product. Good luck finding it in snow camo, I finally ordered it from cabelas last week, the onlinestore didnt even have it in stock and Im not sure when I will get it. Mine took 1 1/2 rolls.

oh my!!, sorry about the huge pic, ill look into that.


----------



## Fallguy

Nice work stainless on your wrap job. I didn't get that carried away I guess. On my scope I just tore strips and put it on some parts to break up the whole scope's outline. Nice job man. Also, if it does unravel on you just take some rubber bands to keep it from hanging too much. What I do like about the Camo Form is that the edges get frayed and stringy so that adds to the outline break up...kind of like a ghillie suit.


----------



## huntyrrd

Yes, I have to agree that you did a great job on your rifle. I checked out the link from Fallguy and they do have snow camo. I am going to try order some, we'll see how that goes. If I get it in I will post a picture so you can see what it is like, hopefully it turns out as good as yours. I am a little nervous about my pistol grip on my stock, but I think I can manage there. Good hunting and talk to you guys later.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

stainless, that is amazing! I wonder if it would be like taping a ginormous hockey stick...except a bit more intricate!


----------



## stainless

I did order the snow camo from that same web site about 1 week ago but it's on back order.

yes, it is basically like taping a hockey stick but with no sticky tape.


----------



## ndfellow

www.beartoothproducts.com


----------



## Fallguy

the snow camo on the website is deceiving. It looks like there are brances on it, but when I got mine it is white with black splotches. It still looks good but it is not like they show on the website. At least my roll wasn't


----------



## huntyrrd

The beartooth products from NDfellow look good too. I have seen a few in the stores and I think I will order one for my 270 WSM, but my 22-250 has a 26 inch barrel so I am not sure if I can get the sleeve that long. I did try and order some snow tape online and of course it said it was on backorder. Thanks again for the replies.

[Good Hunting]


----------



## farmerj

I have 2 kinds of snow camo.

One is kinds of off-white with evergreen sprigs in it. Made from an old bedsheet.

The other is some old German Surplus Snow ponchosI made into pants and a poncho.

In both cases I took the extra left over material and make wraps for the rifle. I went with ponchos for the tops so you don't silouhette yourself when you lift your arms up.

I wish I had pictures, it will be a couple weeks before they are available though.


----------



## Fallguy

Hey stainless

How are you posting pictures on here? Tell me how to do that and then I will post my rifle with my snow camo on here. Ok thanks.


----------



## ndfellow

huntyrrd said:


> The beartooth products from NDfellow look good too. I have seen a few in the stores and I think I will order one for my 270 WSM, but my 22-250 has a 26 inch barrel so I am not sure if I can get the sleeve that long. I did try and order some snow tape online and of course it said it was on backorder. Thanks again for the replies.
> 
> [Good Hunting]


If you Call and talk to Lois at Bear Tooth products she will make sure the barrel gaurd is long enough for your rifle. She is the one that helped me with my AR-15 setup. It was a mix and match between shotgun covers and shotgun barrel covers. She will even custom sew them for you if needed. Not very expensive and very high quality. I agree you can do it yourself but I'm not that good with a machine (don't have one ). The scope cover is a must have!!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=19369


----------



## stainless

I recieved 1 of my 3 rolls of white camo today from cabellas. I was able to get farther on this roll than with my first attempt. I wasnt able to complet the scope but pretty close.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Stainless,
What tube do you have on that Savage? Is that the Super Sniper or the Leupold MK4?

Robert


----------



## DustinS

Guys those wraps look pretty good! Did you notice if they dont shoot as accurate or have a different point of impact beings the barrels are wrapped? If there are arent any negative aspects of the barrel being wrapped i think thats what im going to do also.


----------



## stainless

havnt fired mine yet. I will let you know after friday when I do shoot it. I honestly cant imagine any changes though.I have been wrong 1 other time before though....lol


----------



## xdeano

i can tell you it isn't a mark 4, there are numbers on a dial, mark 4's have a fixed number system with a movable dial. btw the camo looks really good. 
xdeano


----------



## papapete

I bought a roll of Vet Wrap from a TSC store. It is identical as the stuff you buy at cabelas, but without the camo. It is just plain white. I paid $2.50 a roll. I'm very happy with the way it looks.


----------



## Fallguy

Here is my Ruger .243 with my snow camo form. Like I said, I was just trying to hide the outline and shine of the main parts of the gun. I didn't do as nice of a job as you stainless! But this is how I did my gun this fall and it seemed to work nicely.

I would like to paint my shell holder. Can you just spraypaint those nylon things or do you need a special paint. I am thinking of laying some sticks on it and painting over with it with white. How long would it take to dry? I am hunting on Saturday.


----------



## stainless

I see you were able to get the picture posted, looks good. I would imagine you could paint it but I have no clue how long it would stay on there.If you try painting it I would suggest very light coats,maybe 5 very light coats.


----------



## mossy512

:sniper: As for camoing the rifle and scope I have a Savage Model 11 .22-250 synthetic stockand have been thinking of this. As for paint check out www.varmitals.com or www.jhendrick.com. they have painted rifles and tell how to do it. LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ND Five O

I'm with Papapete on this one. I bought a couple rolls of the vet wrap that sticks to itself. Got it cheap at Fleet Farm. Wrapped my VSSF about 4 years ago and it hasn't failed me yet. Not as pretty a wrap job as some of you guys, but my point is to kill the glare of the rifle, and this does the trick for me. Good luck!

[siteimg]3272[/siteimg]


----------



## Brad.T

I painted the whole works and it turned out pretty good next time i will do a little more reserch into the different kinds of paint but i used a funiture paint called "make it stone" that has a little texture and then airbrushed some grass into it.


----------



## stainless

yes, I have way to much time on my hands. Just thought I would post updated pics. I copied the idea from a fellow nodak member who I have been out hunting with, his looks much better .


----------



## kase

i got some vet wrap from fleet farm for like $1.50 a roll and went crazy. the thumbhole was a little difficult...but it turned out alright.

[siteimg]3339[/siteimg]

kase


----------



## kase

here's another pic of my rifle...i just had to try posting a pic and see if it worked

[siteimg]3338[/siteimg]

kase


----------



## papapete

Hey Kase,
Enjoy how pretty and white it is now, because when you bring it out it won't stay that way. You saw mine.
Later


----------



## huntyrrd

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for the replies and pictures. All of them look great. My wife surprised me this Xmas with the snow camo tape from Cabelas. She bought me four rolls. It is exactly like the stuff you get at Fleet Farm or any place the has horse supplies (Runnings, Fleet Farm, or your local country stores). As soon as I take some pictures I will definetly post them.

Kase,

My 22-250 is exactly like the rifle you have posted. I worked on the thumbhole what a bugger, but I finally got what I wanted. Yours looks great (so does everyone elses).

Again thanks for the pictures and replies.


----------



## Fallguy

It is better that the white gets dirty anyway. Snow is not perfectly white and dirt is part of nature. Right papapete...DIRT IS part of nature! Kase it is good that you put that wrap on your bipod that thing looks like stainless steel. What kind is it?


----------



## kase

the brand is B-SQUARE and yeah it is stainless. its really not as reflective as it looks in the pic. it's got a matte finish. i like that one because it tilts so if you're on uneven ground you don't have to adjust the legs to level the gun. in the pictures it looks like it could use some on the scope rings...those things are SHININ :eyeroll:

kase


----------



## kenny b

If you guys use camo tape and have free floating barrels, make sure you cut the tape between the barrel and fore arm. I shoot a .223 that was shooting 1/2 inch groups before taping and went to 2 inch groups after, so I cut the tape and let the barrel free float again and what do you know, the gun went back to shooting 1/2 inch groups, good hunting
Kenny B


----------



## nutt

kase...what kind of gun is that?


----------



## MossyMO

I did what ND Five 0 and Kase did. Went to FleetFarm and put on the inexpensive vet wrap. Works well and shouldn't harm the finish. Wondering now if it good enough or if I should put another layer on?

I also like what Stainless did, but wondering if wind moving the fabric would just draw more attention to me?


----------



## Trapper62

I'm with the vet wrap guys on this one, can't beat it for ease of application and removeal as well as durability and it is very cost efficient!

Here is a picture of my rifle covered with vet wrap, which is going on its second year of use. I do not change it every year, usually every 2. It is a Ruger 77 in a 223 caliber and is wrapped from muzzle to butt. The only unwrapped portions are the bolt and action, trigger and gaurd as well as the floorplate. I did not cut the wraping on the barrel (which is free floated) and can't say I noticed any difference in its ability to group shots? I shoot out to about 250 yards max.

It is getting pretty dirty now but still serves its purpose!


----------



## Goose Bandit

Here is a pic of my smoke pole

[siteimg]3474[/siteimg]


----------



## kase

nutt
my gun in that pic is a Howa 1500 varminter...great shooting rifle and fairly inexpensive.

goose bandit
that gun looks badass...what kind is it and where did you find one with that stock? or did you paint it?

kase


----------



## Goose Bandit

That is a .204 ruger Remington 700 VSSF2, I painted it myself. the paint is called crackling paint, it is a two part process. you spray a base coat on it first and then the top coat and as the paint dries it cracks


----------



## kase

i see. i was thinking of trading my Howa in for a VSSF2. if i trade...i'm definitely going to check into that stuff. looks good :beer:

kase


----------



## Turner

I am really curious. You guys that have wrapped your barrels to the fore arm of your rifle, have you been back out to the range and seen if it has changed your grouping at all.


----------



## TheDogSlayer

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_thumbnail.php?pic_id=3510


----------



## TheDogSlayer

[siteimg]3510[/siteimg]


----------



## Trapper62

Tony,

I do check my rifle periodically throughout the year in case the scope has been bumped and give it a good zero prior to every season.

The coyote in my picture above was shot at around 140 yards. I can shoot great groups at 250 with it wrapped in this method. So I see no reason to not wrap the barrel and forearm as one.


----------



## RedRabitt

nice job on the rifles guys, but not to burst anybones bubble or anything but that wrap on sticky ace bandage stuff I tried soaked up some water during more than a few coyote stands i.e. snow flurries and resulted in some surface rust not really a problem that I couldnt handle, but Id rather not have water soaking into every nook and canny, using camo tape ill just skip that.

I have opted to to paint my new unscratched CZ-527 .17 REM, scope and bipod because it is going to be used for hardcore coyote hunting...I talked to a guy who hunts Wyoming and Idaho and he recomends the Hunter Specialty camo kit I just picked one up at sportmans Warehouse $13.99 ill get -R- done as soon as Im done bedding it....good hunting all


----------



## MossyMO

RedRabitt
Not a problem, no bubble was burst at all. I take care of my rifles and have never had a rust or corrosion problems. The "Ace" bandages are dirt cheap and if I have noticed any moisture, the wrap is removed and the rifle is taken care of and rewrapped. I am sorry to hear that you neglected your rifle and had a rust problem.


----------



## dusktalk

I don't know how much money you want to spend, but there are all kinds of companies that will camo a gun for you. Just do an internet search for "camo dipping" lots of companies do it. I've just began looking into it myself. It is a very clean look and you can have about any type of camo you want. Stock, barrel, and scope. Not real cheap though...permanent too. So if you like the original stock, not a good choice.


----------



## RedRabitt

Dont get me wrong Mossy I dont consider leaving my rifle over night a very big alarm for corrosion, but thats all it took to get light rust formation I hardly consider that neglect. When I mentioned surface rust I meant it only to be as a nuisance "for me" as there is a very easy remedy for it a rub down with Break Free oil ( I do consider myself to be very meticulous with my guns ) and of couse this being just a heads up for the readers of this topic.

Those tape on, wrap ons neoprenes etc... are just dandy if you dont mind taking it all off every time you have a semi moist day or putting up with a little surface rust form time to time, whatever rocks your boat man, but for those considering painting their rifles its really not a bad idea if they have a mediocre stock to work with...As they say "to each his own"


----------



## Danny B

I camoed "painted" one of my rifles and a shotgun. Only reason I did it was because I thought it looked cool, not because I thought it was going to help me kill more coyotes. 
I use to have a red benchrest rifle with a heavy stainless barrel in 243 that I knocked off alot of coyotes with, would never even consider camoing it. 
In my opinion the only reason to camo something is because it makes it look good. :lol: 
Heck, my wife even bought me a camo jacket for this winter. If I could I'd camo my truck :wink:


----------



## Jiffy

Do you want to get fancy? 8)

http://www.larsontactical.com/

When/if I end up with my FN back in my hands. I will be doing business with these guys. They are top notch!


----------



## jackal_727

Danny B said:


> If I could I'd camo my truck :wink:


You can. I think Cabelas or JC Whitney sells truck wrap kits similar to what tour buses and ad companies are using. Stuff is very durable. Looks so cool too!


----------



## Jiffy

Here is the combo I am thinking about.


----------



## xdeano

i'll take one if you're buying. :wink:

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy

What do you think I am rich or something? 

Not the rifle silly, the camo pattern. Although I will be looking at/probably purchasing a GAP if FN continues to p!ss me off! I'm just about ready to request mast for a refund. It's been 2 months now. :-?


----------



## xdeano

oh, the camo, dang i was looking for another rifle. : :roll: 
The camo does look pretty nice. I think i'd tell FN to p!ss up a rope and get your money and chase a GAP. Either that or a Sako TRG-22 or 42, or heck go all out and buy a Accuracy International. Just my suggestion. two months is unexceptable, their turn around should be you sending it in, and them sending you a NIB on a rush order, next day air.

xdeano

sorry about the hijack- the camo job would be nice, i wonder how durable it would be. duracoat is suppose to be some good stuff.


----------



## RedRabitt

Nicely done jiffy very professional...Now that what Im talking about!!! ...

I`ve got an Idea of doing my rifle in Western rattle snake, or Diamond back pattern just for esthetics, but the whole idea is no glint or glare. If im covered head to toe in camo why not everything eh!

I think I can get the snake pattern to work in most situations including winter situations sage brush and grass is my comfort zone if theres not many trees in the area...


----------



## Jiffy

The Western Diamondback's pattern is not for aesthetical value. The pattern has evolved for survival. I can't think of a more fitting camouflage for a rifle than that! I have actually seen rifles with such a pattern. IMO anytime you mimic a finely tuned predator such as a diamondback, you really can't go wrong. Nature has a way of selecting those that prevail. :beer:


----------



## RedRabitt

Ill agree there Jiffy nature does do that... I just feel that if people take the time to do a good paint job it will turn out as they imagine. Im doing the snake pattern simply cause it looks cool, but Im going all out scale look and all.. I think the snake has all the atributes to camo in with the ground and it suroudings so it ought to work weather in fall or winter conditions...

Once I heal from my Jones fracture and get around better Im going to get right on it....


----------



## barebackjack

If your callin dogs in ND, two words......white krylon.


----------



## Jiffy

You want winter camo?










This one isn't snow but it's running a close second for me:










Might be a little too green. That's why I like the first one better.

I found a few more winter combos:


----------



## RedRabitt

I like that Signature Snow... Thats the style of stock ill be using, but going with the snake pattern I figure I can put the diamond patterns right on top of the rifle including scope, bi-pod starting with big diamonds in the middle working small toward the back and front with camo white bordering the diamonds to give it some snow effect.

The way I way I figure it its not always pure white anyway during the winter I just havent seen it snow that much for quite awhile. Anyways there is always alot of tan and browns during the winter. I think ill try to make it be somewhat universal atleast fo fall and winter since I dont do much coyote hunting duing the summer.


----------



## Jiffy

Post a picture when you get it done. I would like to see it. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

I wish a company would make decent snow camo for us ND guys. Cuz up here, its white. I want a plain white rifle, plain white clothes. No sticks twigs or other gray or black crap on it, just white.
I was talking to a guy in scheels and asked why they dont carry a decent plain white suit, he said the grey if for shadows, well, my body makes it own shadows.

Ive got the same all white pair of coveralls my pops gave me when I was 14. Their getting pretty threadbare, dont know what ill do when they give out, suppose Ill have to sew my own.

Used to be you could get white gun socks as well, but now they insist on putting sticks and crap on em.


----------



## Jiffy

If you want a plain white color that shouldn't be too hard to do yourself. 

Hell, I can't paint ANYTHING to save my life and I could do that! :lol:


----------



## Horsager

barebackjack said:


> . I want a plain white rifle


Vet wrap, $1.50/roll


----------



## Fallguy

Horsager said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I want a plain white rifle
> 
> 
> 
> Vet wrap, $1.50/roll
Click to expand...

If you don't get to TSC before I do I will buy their whole supply :wink:


----------



## RedRabitt

Yeah! Jiffy ill be sure to do that. I was in the process of getting the rifle prepped i.e. lap the bore and glass bed, but then I stepped out of my truck onto a rock and rolled my ankle and broke my fith metatarsal in my foot. I really cant say how much it sucks or to be in this situation... The doc had to do surgery on it, he put a pin in it, so it supposed to heal faster, or atleast better. I just hope its better by this fall.

I should have all the time in the world to work on it right now, but the rifle is in Wyomming and im in Idaho with a friend. I guess I should of got a girl friend over there to help me out...Oh well just going to have to bite the bullet.

A fello driver told me sometimes your the windshield and sometimes your the bug.


----------



## Horsager

Fallguy said:


> Horsager said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I want a plain white rifle
> 
> 
> 
> Vet wrap, $1.50/roll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't get to TSC before I do I will buy their whole supply :wink:
Click to expand...

Fleet Farm always has lots. I've probably got 10 or so rolls at home, you are welcome to whatever TSC gets in.


----------



## Fallguy

Home of Economy sells the Vet Wrap also guys!


----------



## xdeano

Here is my new paint job. It took longer to get the other paint off than it did to paint the thing. I used a copy of the MARPAT design on a 8.5x11 piece of paper and just cut out all the little squares and layed it over top and gave it a spray. It could be a bit lighter but it's ok for now.










xdeano


----------



## Jiffy

Sweet Deano!! Seriously!!

Wanna do mine? I'll give you a beer...........or two........ :wink: :lol:


----------



## xdeano

Thanks man,
sure i'll do yours Jiffy, I still have the stencils that took me two days to cut out. The paint was the easy part. The best part is it didn't cost me any more than 15 bucks and i still have enough paint to do another 3 guns or so. And it turned out half ways decent.

xdeano


----------

